# Hovering over "delete" option...



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Going through at least 4 years worth of pics stored on the computer. Most are from vacations, parties, good times (or so I thought) we had since 2008. Some I know I def wanna keep, print someday. Others it's pretty obvious deletion is the way to go. But then there are so many (usually of L and some have the kids and/or our dogs in the as well) that cause me to hesitate greatly about obliterating!

So for now, I've created a new file and will move those kind to it. That way they are available of the kids want them. 

It's just so difficult for me to wipe out 24 years of my life and marriage as easily as it appears he has.

On the bright side, I have already begun with the new pics of L'il Puddin' and life as it is now, moving forward.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been doing the same thing... I've found that deleting a few at a time makes it easier. When I see pic of my ex that brings about a bad feeling - out it goes. That in turn makes it easier to identify how a pic makes me feel, and so even though I still have about 1500 pics (down from like 2200) with her face in it (i love facial recognition software!) I have gotten rid of the worst ones and now I'm feeling ready to toast a bunch more. The only ones I have left of her are ones with our son or family pics (both her side and mine). Strangely I haven't felt any need to delete any pics of her relatives, just the ones with her in it, feels kinda evil and fun erasing her from her own family (hehe).


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

erased and gone - each and every one

from the computer and from the photo albums

poooof! like magic!


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you ladies hear how selfish this sounds? If you can't understand let me use an analogy. You're riding in the car and listening to your favorite radio station when all of a sudden they play a song that reminds you of an old boyfriend. Now instead of remembering the few good times you had and enjoying the music, you decide to focus on how hurt you are turn the radio off for the rest of the trip. You don't even bother to listen to other stations because in a twisted way you prefer feeling hurt because that way you feel you have control over your emotions and know what to expect. 

Don't erase pictures of the good times you had back then because you feel hurt now. Erase the mental pictures of him that you keep replaying to keep yourself feeling down. In the end he's just another family member that passed away and you might want to remember that Christmas photo once in a while.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

cherokee96red said:


> Going through at least 4 years worth of pics stored on the computer. Most are from vacations, parties, good times (or so I thought) we had since 2008. Some I know I def wanna keep, print someday. Others it's pretty obvious deletion is the way to go. But then there are so many (usually of L and some have the kids and/or our dogs in the as well) that cause me to hesitate greatly about obliterating!
> 
> So for now, I've created a new file and will move those kind to it. That way they are available of the kids want them.
> 
> ...


transfer the file and any other pix like this you run across and put them on a memory stick.
you can then delete them from your computer and put the stick away for the kids.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Nsweet, your radio analogy would be like deciding to never look at any photograph ever again.

It is actually more like taking the songs you don't like out of your playlist and deleting from the library so you can get proper enjoyment from your tunes once again.

Or with radio, its simply switching the station when something you don't like comes on (which we pretty much already do).


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

My god .. I can't believe that this thread was made within the same time stbxw just handed me an external hard drive with all our photos / family videos on it.

I just opened it up .. and all I see is photos of us from 6-7 years ago when we were just starting to date .. without the kids. Broke me down instantly. 

How did things just get so ****ty over the years, we looked so happy. Every single picture smiling and happy.

No clue what to do with these now, what a sh!t storm of emotions.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

With today's technology is it really that hard for you to just put everything on an external hard drive and stash it away? Why does everything always have to be "that person hurt me so I'm going to destroy anything that reminds me of them"? Wedding rings I understand, but family photos and kisses at just the right moment.... You do what you want but I feel all of this is childish. There will come a day when I'm 90 and really want to remember my ex W but can't. I'll be glad I stashed and saved a few pics then.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Haven't used the delete option, calm down.
Not sayin' it hasn't crossed my mind, I mean really, it wt feels like he simply "deleted" me from his life so I s'pose deleting pics of him would be my way of retaliating.

For now, those pics are being moved to a file for the kids. I am one that finds it most difficult to destroy anything, virtual or otherwise. So no need for anyone to get their knickers in a knot!


----------

